# Toca Race Driver 3; Gamespy login problem.



## h0MbrE (Apr 6, 2007)

I, as well as many, many other people obviously, have been having a problem logging into our game-created gamespy accounts for the game Toca Race Driver 3. While searching the web for answers I came across what seems to be the solution but being the average "Joe" I am hoping that someone on this forum can put it into step by step instructions.

I have included a Belarc analysis of my computer in case it helps one of your forum techs tell me what to do. For the info on the solution look here: http://community.codemasters.com/forum/showthread.php?t=91871

Belarc Analysis of my computer:

Operating System System Model 
Windows XP Home Edition Service Pack 2 (build 2600) = ECS = P4VXASD2+ = 1.0
System Serial Number: = '00000000'
Enclosure Type: Desktop 
Processor a Main Circuit Board b 
2.40 gigahertz Intel Pentium 4
8 kilobyte primary memory cache
512 kilobyte secondary memory cache Board: ECS P4VXASD2+ 1.0
Bus Clock: 133 megahertz
BIOS: American Megatrends Inc. 07.00T 04/02/01 
Drives Memory Modules c,d 
140.01 Gigabytes Usable Hard Drive Capacity
95.75 Gigabytes Hard Drive Free Space

AOPEN CD-RW CRW5224 [CD-ROM drive]
LITE-ON COMBO SOHC-5236V [CD-ROM drive]
3.5" format removeable media [Floppy drive]

WDC WD600BB-00CAA1 [Hard drive] (60.02 GB) -- drive 0, s/n WD-WMA8F1626607, rev 17.07W17, SMART Status: Healthy
WDC WD800BB-75CAA0 [Hard drive] (80.00 GB) -- drive 1, s/n WD-WMA8E2707824, rev 16.06V16, SMART Status: Healthy 1024 Megabytes Installed Memory

Slot '0' is Empty
Slot '1' is Empty
Slot '2' has 512 MB
Slot '3' has 512 MB 
Local Drive Volumes

c: (NTFS on drive 0) 60.02 GB 43.07 GB free 
f: (NTFS on drive 1) 79.99 GB 52.68 GB free

Network Drives 
None detected 
Users 
local user accounts last logon 
Administrator 4/6/2007 12:37:33 AM (admin) 
Rob 4/10/2007 8:32:07 PM (admin) 
local system accounts 
ASPNET never 
Guest 4/7/2007 2:54:11 AM 
HelpAssistant never 
SUPPORT_388945a0 never

Controllers Display 
Standard floppy disk controller
Primary IDE Channel [Controller]
Secondary IDE Channel [Controller]
VIA Bus Master IDE Controller NVIDIA GeForce 6800 GT [Display adapter]
Envision EN-775e [Monitor] (15.7"vis, September 2002) 
Bus Adapters Multimedia 
VIA Rev 5 or later USB Universal Host Controller (5x)
VIA USB Enhanced Host Controller (2x) Creative SB X-Fi
MPU-401 Compatible MIDI Device
Standard Game Port
Unimodem Half-Duplex Audio Device 
Communications Other Devices 
U.S. Robotics 56K Voice Host Int [Modem]

Hamachi Network Interface 
Linksys Wireless-G PCI Adapter 
primary Auto IP Address: 192.168.1.105 / 24 
Gateway: 192.168.1.1 
Dhcp Server: 192.168.1.1 
Physical Address: 00:18:F8:29:20:80 
VIA Rhine II Fast Ethernet Adapter

Networking Dns Server: 192.168.2.1 
HID-compliant consumer control device (2x)
HID-compliant device
Logitech MOMO Racing (HID)
Logitech MOMO Racing USB
USB Human Interface Device (4x)
Microsoft USB Dual Receiver Wireless Keyboard (IntelliType Pro)
Standard 101/102-Key or Microsoft Natural PS/2 Keyboard
HID-compliant mouse
Microsoft USB Dual Receiver Wireless Mouse (IntelliPoint)
USB Composite Device
USB Root Hub (7x) 
Virus Protection [Back to Top] 
AVG 7.5.446 Version 7.5.446 
Realtime File Scanning On

Missing Microsoft Security Hotfixes [Back to Top]

All required security hotfixes (using the 04/03/2007 Microsoft Security Bulletin Summary) have been installed.

Installed Microsoft Hotfixes [Back to Top] 
.NET Framework 2.0 
KB917283 on 4/2/2007 (details...) 
KB922770 on 4/2/2007 (details...) 
.NETFramework 
1.1 
S867460 on 4/3/2007 (details...) 
M886903 on 4/3/2007 (details...) 
Microsoft .NET Framework 2.0 
KB917283 on 4/2/2007 (details...) 
KB922770 on 4/2/2007 (details...) 
Windows Media Player 6.4 
KB925398_WMP64 (details...) 
SP0 
KB925398_WMP64 on 3/26/2007 (details...) 
Windows Media Player 9 
KB917734_WMP9 (details...) 
SP0 
KB917734_WMP9 on 3/26/2007 (details...) 
Windows Media Player 
SP0 
KB911564 on 3/26/2007 (details...) 
Windows XP 
KB923689 (details...) 
SP0 
KB923689 on 3/26/2007 (details...) 
KB928090-IE7 on 3/26/2007 (details...) 
KB929969 on 3/26/2007 (details...) 
SP10 
MSCOMPPACKV1 on 4/11/2007 (Microsoft Compression Client Pack 1.0 for Windows XP) 
SP3 
KB873339 on 3/26/2007 (details...) 
KB885835 on 3/26/2007 (details...) 
KB885836 on 3/26/2007 (details...) 
KB886185 on 3/26/2007 (details...) 
KB887472 on 3/26/2007 (details...) 
KB888302 on 3/26/2007 (details...) 
KB890859 on 3/26/2007 (details...) 
KB891781 on 3/26/2007 (details...) 
KB893756 on 3/26/2007 (details...) 
KB893803V2 on 3/26/2007 (details...) 
KB894391 on 3/26/2007 (details...) 
KB896358 on 3/26/2007 (details...) 
KB896423 on 3/26/2007 (details...) 
KB896424 on 3/26/2007 (details...) 
KB896428 on 3/26/2007 (details...) 
KB898461 on 3/26/2007 (details...) 
KB899587 on 3/26/2007 (details...) 
KB899591 on 3/26/2007 (details...) 
KB900485 on 3/26/2007 (details...) 
KB900725 on 3/26/2007 (details...) 
KB901017 on 3/26/2007 (details...) 
KB901214 on 3/26/2007 (details...) 
KB902400 on 3/26/2007 (details...) 
KB904706 on 3/26/2007 (details...) 
KB904942 on 3/26/2007 (details...) 
Windows XP 
SP3 (continued) 
KB905414 on 3/26/2007 (details...) 
KB905749 on 3/26/2007 (details...) 
KB908519 on 3/26/2007 (details...) 
KB908531 on 3/26/2007 (details...) 
KB910437 on 3/26/2007 (details...) 
KB911280 on 3/26/2007 (details...) 
KB911562 on 3/26/2007 (details...) 
KB911927 on 3/26/2007 (details...) 
KB912919 on 3/26/2007 (details...) 
KB913580 on 3/26/2007 (details...) 
KB914388 on 3/26/2007 (details...) 
KB914389 on 3/26/2007 (details...) 
KB914440 on 3/26/2007 (details...) 
KB915865 on 3/26/2007 (details...) 
KB916595 on 3/26/2007 (details...) 
KB917422 on 3/26/2007 (details...) 
KB917953 on 3/26/2007 (details...) 
KB918118 on 3/26/2007 (details...) 
KB918439 on 3/26/2007 (details...) 
KB919007 on 3/26/2007 (details...) 
KB920213 on 3/26/2007 (details...) 
KB920670 on 3/26/2007 (details...) 
KB920683 on 3/26/2007 (details...) 
KB920685 on 3/26/2007 (details...) 
KB920872 on 3/26/2007 (details...) 
KB922582 on 3/26/2007 (details...) 
KB922819 on 3/26/2007 (details...) 
KB923191 on 3/26/2007 (details...) 
KB923414 on 3/26/2007 (details...) 
KB923694 on 3/26/2007 (details...) 
KB923980 on 3/26/2007 (details...) 
KB924191 on 3/26/2007 (details...) 
KB924270 on 3/26/2007 (details...) 
KB924667 on 3/26/2007 (details...) 
KB925902 on 4/7/2007 (details...) 
KB926239 on 4/11/2007 (details...) 
KB926255 on 3/26/2007 (details...) 
KB926436 on 3/26/2007 (details...) 
KB927779 on 3/26/2007 (details...) 
KB927802 on 3/26/2007 (details...) 
KB928255 on 3/26/2007 (details...) 
KB928843 on 3/26/2007 (details...) 
KB929338 on 3/26/2007 (details...) 
KB930178 on 4/11/2007 (details...) Reinstall! 
KB931261 on 4/11/2007 (details...) Reinstall! 
KB931784 on 4/11/2007 (details...) 
KB931836 on 3/26/2007 (details...) 
KB932168 on 4/11/2007 (details...) 
Windows 
SP1 
IDNMITIGATIONAPIS on 3/26/2007 (Microsoft Internationalized Domain Names Mitigation APIs) 
NLSDOWNLEVELMAPPING on 3/26/2007 (Microsoft National Language Support Downlevel APIs)


----------



## mrnoob (Oct 19, 2007)

My game worked fine for a few months and then I got the new FIOS tv connection that came with new router, and thats when I got the message about not being able to connect to gamespy. The same thing happened to a friend. Router maybe?


----------



## h0MbrE (Apr 6, 2007)

Wow... it's been 6 months since I posted about this... I had forgotten all about the post and was surprised when I was notified of a reply. Ok, what I have learned since is that it is definitely a router related issue. Something to do with previously created accounts login attempts. Apparently when you try to log in to a previously created account your machine sends it's info/identity to gamespy, gamespy sends it back for verification, then it is sent back again for the actual "log on". When a router is used there is a small delay of possibly a second or too (maybe even less) and the request times out. Unfortunately this is not necessarily the routers fault or your machines fault, but the fault of the software programmers who created the game. Apparently it was an oversight in their error when they designed the gamespy log in system for this game, not allowing sufficient time for the echo request or whatever you would call it to return to gamespy for verification. Not much you can do about it other than connect without a router. The only other solution is to create a new game ID every time you play since there is nothing to verify with new accounts and they don't have to make the round trip twice to log on. Thanks for the reply bud, if you find a way around the issue I would be most interested.


----------



## mrnoob (Oct 19, 2007)

I did find a way around it. If you interested i will send you the info.


----------



## buzinator (Feb 2, 2008)

Why wouldn't you post it so we can all know?

h0MbrE ... is mrnoob for real?


----------

